# Signatures



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls,

Can anyone tell me how i can add smiley & stuff to my signature.

Ive been trying all afternoon.
Jillyhen x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

It depends wat icon ur lookin for,I've a few on my signature so go to my profile and copy and paste which one u want!!that's how I got the flashin one on mine anyway!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks

Ive tried that but didnt work for some reason..


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

go into a box to write a post, then choose the smiley you'd like. Copy it, then go into your profile and put it where you want it.

Have two pages open in different tabs that you can go between rather than going back and forth on the one.

Should work


----------

